

Simple Racket Game Library - networked
https://github.com/samvv/racket-gaming

======
acbart
A lot of the documentation seems to be in a foreign language, including the
comments for the examples. For those of us that don't speak Dutch[?], are
there any plans to translate the entire thing to English?

~~~
dobbsbob
I used chrome to translate it
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/173424?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/173424?hl=en)

